# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Missing fingers from birth

## JessicaJ

Hello, I was born with a birth defect that left me with half a thumb and no fingers on my left hand. I have never had the opportunity to have a prosthetic hand due to insurance and financial reasons, but I've always wanted one. It's exciting that 3D printing could make prosthetic options available to people like me.

Thank you very much!

Jessica L.

----------


## curious aardvark

http://enablingthefuture.org/
If you haven't already done so - check out the website above. Sounds like you would be an ideal candidate for a 3d printed hand. 
Good luck :-)

----------


## BoozeKashi

I work with e-NABLE Thailand, Jessica, please get in touch via the website that Curious Aardvark posted.  From there you should be able to locate a Chapter near you, and submit an intake form.  Someone will then get in touch with you to get the process started and hopefully get you an awesome new hand soon.

----------

